# Best Bleeding Picture CarPro TR.IX or Iron-X



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*CarPro £100 Cash Prize for Best Bleeding Picture of TR.IX or Iron-X*

*Ok Folks as title...

Show us your Best Bleeding Pictures...

These Being From Using The Following Products...

CarPro...

Iron-X... TR.IX... Iron-X Paste.

Let Yourself go Wild in the Pursuit of the Best Picture of the Product in Action.

Now Some Will Remember Last Years Competion...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218034

Superb competition that was last Year...:thumb:

Thanks to all that entered.... Please Note You Cannot Submit the pics you Used Last Year....:lol:... Lets try and beat the number of entries this year...

After All it is an even Bigger Prize Fund this Year...

1st... Winner will get REAL MONEY PRIZE= 100 POUNDS !

2nd.. PLACE will receive there choice of Either 4 liters of TRIX or IRON-X.

3rd.. PLACE will win CarPro new coolair T-shirt.

So thats 3 Chances of a Prize..

1st £100 Cash sent by Paypal.

2nd Is Either TR.IX or Iron-X 4lt Container... Your Choice of Product.



















3rd Prize CarPro Coolair T-shirt.










Awesome Prize Fund There...:thumb:

Big Big Thanks to Avi... Mr CarPro Himself.. For Offering a Superb Prize Fund...:thumb:

Now the Nitty Gritty of the Competition Detail's...:wave:

Now This Competition Requires that You Show Any Of The CarPro Products...

Iron-X... TR.IX... or Iron-X Paste in Action....:thumb:

You need to show the CarPro Product packaging in at least One Photo or VIDEO 

This could be the standard retail packaging bottle, the refill pouch or even the 50ml sample bottle.

You Need a Minimum Post Count of 20 to Enter...

Very easy to hit 20 posts so No Newbie Members need to feel left out.

This is Open to All Detailing World Members World Wide....:thumb:

Limit your Photo's to a maximum of 10 and short videos

You are free to change your entry Pictures as often as you wish until the end of the Competition...

However you can only post your pictures in your First Posting... we dont want them scattered over multiple pages please...:thumb:

The Competition Will Run From Today...Monday 2nd of April 2012.... To.... 21.59 GMT U.K... of Monday 14th of May 2012...

Once the deadline has been reached...

6 Pictures will be Chosen...

The 6 Pictures will then be posted for Forum Members to place there vote for which they feel is the best Picture.

The Number of Votes Each Picture Receives... Will Dictate the 3 Prize Order Winners.

Now lets see those Bleeding Pictures of Yours....:lol:*


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

This ok?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you James

few tips to add on James post:

this goes for *wheels and car paint* ! , use your wildest imagination !
lets see some creativity as well.
small hint TRIX pics will get advantage points choosing others nominees

before and after pics will be great as well.

here is a good demo for such creative video done , admins if you think its improper video , please remove it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iG0mYehE8pQ#!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE and Happy Easter.!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta Love Bleeding White Wheels....:thumb:

Keep them Coming Folks....:wave:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

if only I was a train driver , im sure theres some on here !! I imagine those wheels would give great pics


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

gm8 said:


> if only I was a train driver , im sure theres some on here !! I imagine those wheels would give great pics


:lol: Should do... However that would be a big Red Wheel, no paint or lacquer and very much Iron to start with.

Now if it could dissolve the whole train wheel that would be cool...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Im unable to Enter so i can post some of my old pics till i get some new ones done.....*

*Now this is more like it....

Iron-X Sprayed on a wheel that had done 15k Miles....:lol:*

*Dirty Wheel...*










*Iron-X Sprayed on doing its thing...*





































First light Agitate and light rinse...










*Heavy agitation and rinse...Although no extra Iron-X was sprayed on.*










*Bring it on....I want to see More of the Bleeders....:lol:*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

will need to get some photos of trix in action (got some today but no photos of bottle lol..)


----------



## ErRihmNor (Mar 16, 2012)

IronX on-duty


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> will need to get some photos of trix in action (got some today but no photos of bottle lol..)


OOOH Good Man, Bring it on....:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ErRihmNor said:


> IronX on-duty


Nice one,:thumb:

Can you get some more pics? Including the Bottle or pouch or whatever in the shot.

Get your post count upto 20 or more before the comp closes to be entered.

Easy to do, welcome other New Members comment in the showroom etc...:thumb:

Remember Folks this comp is open to all Detailing world Members World Wide...:wave:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Heres my attempt from a lupo i detailed for a friend last month Iron x cherry in action


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Any more pics of said Lupo?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Any more pics of said Lupo?


Lots shall i do a write up instead of spaming the thread?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

steview said:


> Lots shall i do a write up instead of spaming the thread?


Yes Guys Get a Room....:lol:

Grab a wheel any wheel or a nice white car.... get some pics with the Bottle in the shot....:thumb:

*Dont Forget People.... The Prize Is...

1st... Winner will get REAL MONEY PRIZE= £100 POUNDS !

2nd.. PLACE will receive there choice of Either 4 liters of TRIX or IRON-X.

3rd.. PLACE will win CarPro new coolair T-shirt.*


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Damm no bottle in my pic and havent got it does that mean its a duff entry?


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Two different Porsches, two different wheels:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Iron X, Iron X gel and Iron X paste make cleaning 2nd hand wheels a breeze!


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Well here goes


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Oh I like that -kind of whispy looking


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

steview said:


> Damm no bottle in my pic and havent got it does that mean its a duff entry?


Really Need the Packaging in the shot, still good to enter.

How about grabbing some even a sample or if a fellow member is prepaired to let you use theres....

May be cutting there own throat figuratively speaking ....:lol:

There really needs to be at least one pic of the packaging in shot.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to what the weekend Brings On This Comp.

What a great Prize Fund....:thumb:

We want to see Iron-X or TR.IX doing its thing.

Remember Plastics Get Contaminated also Just Like the Plastics on my Scooter...










Did do the Wheels Also....:lol: Not Plastic...


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

james_death said:


> Really Need the Packaging in the shot, still good to enter.
> 
> How about grabbing some even a sample or if a fellow member is prepaired to let you use theres....
> 
> ...


If i get a shot of another wheel with ironx bottle will my first entry still count?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

steview said:


> If i get a shot of another wheel with ironx bottle will my first entry still count?


Cant see why Not....:thumb:

As Long as it is Your Picture...:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

*EDIT*

BIG EDIT AS I'VE PUT MY YOUTUBE VIDEO ON HERE!!
I forgot I made it!

My Recent Passat Wheel
Your wheels may look clean...BUT...

||||||
vvvvv






Just Sprayed onto one of the wheels









The Bleeding


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

20vKarlos... That is a great pic...:thumb:

Can you get one with the Product packaging in shot...:thumb:

Stil a Superb Picture...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Iron-X is A Wonderful Thing...










Dont Forget Folks Whats up For Grabs.... Just for posting A Picture of an Iron-X or TR.IX (iron-x and tar remover combined) Reaction....
*

1st... Winner will get REAL MONEY PRIZE= 100 POUNDS !

2nd.. PLACE will receive there choice of Either 4 liters of TRIX or IRON-X.

3rd.. PLACE will win CarPro new coolair T-shirt.

So thats 3 Chances of a Prize..


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Before bleeding looks nice and clean









After


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

pee said:


> Might change my entry if i can get a better bleeding shot than this


As stated your certainly welcome to change the pics before comp ends as stated just make sure they are altered in your original post so not chasing all over the site and the clean wheel then Iron-X reaction is exactly what i would have done to show what seams clean to the naked eye to then show whats unseen....:thumb:

Thank you for your entry...:thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Time to order some Iron-x  
Does it have to be Iron-x spray bottle?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Mindis said:


> Time to order some Iron-x
> Does it have to be Iron-x spray bottle?


Yes either that or the refill pouches that you can buy


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Refresher on the Comp...​*
Show us your Best Bleeding Pictures...

These Being From Using The Following Products...

CarPro...

Iron-X... TR.IX... Iron-X Paste.

*This could be the standard retail packaging bottle, the refill pouch or even the 50ml sample bottle.*

Let Yourself go Wild in the Pursuit of the Best Picture of the Product in Action.

Now Some Will Remember Last Years Competion...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218034

Superb competition that was last Year...:thumb:

Thanks to all that entered.... Please Note You Cannot Submit the pics you Used Last Year....:lol:... Lets try and beat the number of entries this year...

After All it is an even Bigger Prize Fund this Year...

1st... Winner will get REAL MONEY PRIZE= 100 POUNDS !

2nd.. PLACE will receive there choice of Either 4 liters of TRIX or IRON-X.

3rd.. PLACE will win CarPro new coolair T-shirt.

So thats 3 Chances of a Prize..

1st £100 Cash sent by Paypal.

2nd Is Either TR.IX or Iron-X 4lt Container... Your Choice of Product.



















3rd Prize CarPro Coolair T-shirt.










Awesome Prize Fund There...:thumb:

Big Big Thanks to Avi... Mr CarPro Himself.. For Offering a Superb Prize Fund...:thumb:

Now the Nitty Gritty of the Competition Detail's...:wave:

Now This Competition Requires that You Show Any Of The CarPro Products...

Iron-X... TR.IX... or Iron-X Paste in Action....:thumb:

You need to show the CarPro Product packaging in at least One Photo or *VIDEO *

This could be the standard retail packaging bottle, the refill pouch or even the 50ml sample bottle.

You Need a Minimum Post Count of 20 to Enter...

Very easy to hit 20 posts so No Newbie Members need to feel left out.

This is Open to All Detailing World Members World Wide....:thumb:

Limit your Photo's to a maximum of 10 and short videos

You are free to change your entry Pictures as often as you wish until the end of the Competition...

However you can only post your pictures in your First Posting... we dont want them scattered over multiple pages please...:thumb:

The Competition Will Run From Today...Monday 2nd of April 2012.... To.... 21.59 GMT U.K... of Monday 14th of May 2012...

Once the deadline has been reached...

6 Pictures will be Chosen...

The 6 Pictures will then be posted for Forum Members to place there vote for which they feel is the best Picture.

The Number of Votes Each Picture Receives... Will Dictate the 3 Prize Order Winners.

Now lets see those Bleeding Pictures of Yours....:lol:[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

Great Prize Fund..

jpg upload

upload images

image hosting adult


----------



## W88DY M (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

That is certainly a sick sick bleeding Pic....:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DSC04140 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one on the Yellow there,..:thumb:

I could live with that as a actual car Colour....


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*If Your Wondering Does Your Vehicle Need a Decontamination of Fallout.
How About Doing a Test Spot....​*
*White Van and Kia...Makes it Look like the Birds have been at the Berries...:lol: Certainly need a decontamination.*


----------



## Daz118 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Hope the Weather Holds off for the Weekend and Folk have there Bottles Ready...:thumb:

You certainly can Win More than Your Money Back even Buying a bottle to enter the Competition....

You will Certainly have a nice Decontaminated Body Work and or Wheels ready for your wax or sealants of choice....:thumb:

You may not see the reaction so easy on Dark Deep Colours Such as My British Racing Green....

But Shows in the Run off.*


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

i am on this over the weekend! will get some pics and try and jazz it up a bit!


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

james_death said:


> *Hope the Weather Holds off for the Weekend and Folk have there Bottles Ready...:thumb:
> 
> You certainly can Win More than Your Money Back even Buying a bottle to enter the Competition....
> 
> ...


Could you please abide by your own rules and take one with a bottle in the picture!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a great idea for this...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

JD-Cumbria said:


> Could you please abide by your own rules and take one with a bottle in the picture!!


Why? James can't enter the competition anyway .

I'll be posting my entry up shortly :thumb:


----------



## iDemonix (Jan 18, 2011)

Been meaning to do this for ages, just bought a bottle!

My car used to belong to a welder/angle grind enthusiast, can't wait to see this tackle my paintwork!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

iDemonix said:


> Been meaning to do this for ages, just bought a bottle!
> 
> My car used to belong to a welder/angle grind enthusiast, can't wait to see this tackle my paintwork!


Rock On really Looking Forward to that....:thumb:

Remember To welcome other Members iDemonix and your post count will be up there to qualify for entry... Dont let that stop you posting your pics when done.
Your post count can be rising after your pics are up anyway....:thumb:

As stated i cannot enter the Comp so i dont have to show the packaging anyway....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like I'm the first with TRIX pics

just a shame the DSLR battery was dead so only had the phone which was overexposed in the direct sunlight 


























will add more before comp ends if I get the time.

some Iron X pics.. not the worst cars ever.. but its all I had to work with lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Mr Wet Sander....

Just the TR.IX that is.....:thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking good Craig..now i think the game has started !!:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Right, i'm not cleaning my Golf for the next 2 weeks- it showed up nothing! :lol:

Girlfriend's Mini...




















































































Andy :thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Pics Andy, looks like different silver wheel after!


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's my attempt 






 windows movie maker, looks like camera is shaking


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mindis... great Job there... Very Slick Vid...:thumb:

amiller.... Nothing Mini about that wheel bleeding....:thumb:

Keep them Coming Folks....:wave:


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

here is my attempt on my Mum`s BMW which hasnt been washed properly since it left the factory i think! first time using Iron X, great stuff! love the smell....hmmm

























(i know this doesnt have the bottle in the pic:wall:, but wanted to use it as a before and after)

















awsoeme stuff!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Came up super there, The Backs certainly held plenty...:thumb:
Fronts make me think of some alien life form..... no not made by BMW....:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Not the best but not had time to do much with getting ready to move i will try get one soon


----------



## astra minter (Apr 3, 2012)

*Iron X first try*

This is what happened when I tried Iron X for the first time










I used Iron X on the bottom of the doors yesterday and gave the whole door a coat today. You can clearly see the difference in the reaction in the top and bottom.


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice bleeding there!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

astra minter.... That is fantastic....

Welcome to the Forum...:wave:

Get your post count up by welcoming other new members.

Your post count will rise super fast to the 20 required for entry.

That pics a cracker.....:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

ironx


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Oh yeah, I like that, not your normal '50:50' :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Agree Dan J... Thats a great 50/50....:thumb:

Rain seams to keep stoping my play here....:lol:


----------



## iDemonix (Jan 18, 2011)

I've injured my right hand so I can't hold my SLR, had to use my phone. Worth a punt, have some 12" mini wheels!










Oh and an underexposed splash of the roof!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

And do we have any more photos on here of the Mini iDemonix? 

:car::driver:


----------



## iDemonix (Jan 18, 2011)

We don't I'm afraid  Maybe in a couple of months when I can hold a camera again!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool - worth a try 

Good luck with the hand recovery :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

iDemonix.... certainly is worth a punt...:thumb:

Nice Pics....

As for gammy hand, simply put camera on stable base and set the self timer.....:thumb:


----------



## iDemonix (Jan 18, 2011)

james_death said:


> iDemonix.... certainly is worth a punt...:thumb:
> 
> Nice Pics....
> 
> As for gammy hand, simply put camera on stable base and set the self timer.....:thumb:


Didn't think of that, nevermind  Had to do it quickly between the rain showers!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Rain keeps stopping me playing also.....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Reminder of the Comp Prize Fund.... I Know all the Rain we have had this month can be causing issues for entrants.....:wall:​*
*Ok Folks as title...

Show us your Best Bleeding Pictures...

These Being From Using The Following Products...

CarPro...

Iron-X... TR.IX... Iron-X Paste.

Let Yourself go Wild in the Pursuit of the Best Picture of the Product in Action.

Now Some Will Remember Last Years Competion...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218034

Superb competition that was last Year...:thumb:

Thanks to all that entered.... Please Note You Cannot Submit the pics you Used Last Year....:lol:... Lets try and beat the number of entries this year...

After All it is an even Bigger Prize Fund this Year...

1st... Winner will get REAL MONEY PRIZE= 100 POUNDS !

2nd.. PLACE will receive there choice of Either 4 liters of TRIX or IRON-X.

3rd.. PLACE will win CarPro new coolair T-shirt.

So thats 3 Chances of a Prize..

1st £100 Cash sent by Paypal.

2nd Is Either TR.IX or Iron-X 4lt Container... Your Choice of Product.



















3rd Prize CarPro Coolair T-shirt.










Awesome Prize Fund There...:thumb:

Big Big Thanks to Avi... Mr CarPro Himself.. For Offering a Superb Prize Fund...:thumb:

Now the Nitty Gritty of the Competition Detail's...:wave:

Now This Competition Requires that You Show Any Of The CarPro Products...

Iron-X... TR.IX... or Iron-X Paste in Action....:thumb:

You need to show the CarPro Product packaging in at least One Photo or VIDEO 

This could be the standard retail packaging bottle, the refill pouch or even the 50ml sample bottle.

You Need a Minimum Post Count of 20 to Enter...

Very easy to hit 20 posts so No Newbie Members need to feel left out.

This is Open to All Detailing World Members World Wide....:thumb:

Limit your Photo's to a maximum of 10 and short videos

You are free to change your entry Pictures as often as you wish until the end of the Competition...

However you can only post your pictures in your First Posting... we dont want them scattered over multiple pages please...:thumb:

The Competition Will Run From Today...Monday 2nd of April 2012.... To.... 21.59 GMT U.K... of Monday 14th of May 2012...

Once the deadline has been reached...

6 Pictures will be Chosen...

The 6 Pictures will then be posted for Forum Members to place there vote for which they feel is the best Picture.

The Number of Votes Each Picture Receives... Will Dictate the 3 Prize Order Winners.

Now lets see those Bleeding Pictures of Yours....:lol:*


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I got some snaps of good bleeding today, but I forgot to get picks with the packaging - can I post mine but not enter the comp seeing as I didn't follow the rules properly?


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

might aswell join in the fun!
Saxo vts wheels cleaned with shampoo and rinsed with powerwash, looked clean but TR.IX proved different...

http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums...eding pictures/?action=view&current=spaxo.jpg

(currently building my post count so will be 20+ before end of competition, thanks)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Wee Green....:thumb:

Certainly welcome to post no issue with that.

You could spray one wheel even if another car but this time with the packaging in the shot.... The rules state one picture with product packaging in shot... does not have to be in all....:thumb:

Had hail stones on and off all day today....:wall:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cheers Jimmy D


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No No Please Not Jimmy....:wall: Youl make me cry.....:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh whoops sorry James :doublesho:lol:


----------



## iDemonix (Jan 18, 2011)

Those alloys are sweet wee_green!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

They're my friend Iain's alloys. He's selling his car and asked to help him make it all shiny yesterday. Next time I see him, I'll let him know he received a compliment :thumb:


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

not many trix entry's :doublesho


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

My entry, Iron X'd the wheels only a fortnight ago as well :doublesho

Not as good as others though


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

stevobeavo said:


> My entry, Iron X'd the wheels only a fortnight ago as well :doublesho
> 
> Not as good as others though


Blimey - the biggest bottle of IronX in the world:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

daydotz said:


> not many trix entry's :doublesho


Simply down i think that this time of year not much tar down.

The weatehr simply never let up here enough to do a side by side of Normal Iron-X and the TR.IX...:wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Pic Stevobeavo....:thumb:



fatdazza said:


> Blimey - the biggest bottle of IronX in the world:lol:


:lol:... If Only....:lol: Certainly the distance perspective....:lol:


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

I didnt see anywhere that motorbikes couldnt be included 























































This had been sitting next to my mates scrap trailer for 6 months


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Impressive photos!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JD-Cumbria said:


> I didnt see anywhere that motorbikes couldnt be included


Certainly not excluded its just the product in action...:thumb:

Could be a Camper even, i did my folding camper before.

Pics look great...:thumb:


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

James may i ask why you are not separating the Wheels and panel photos again this year?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

It all started one summer's day...

Polly decided to treat Stevie's car to a bit of TLC to win some of his favourite iron killer...









With a little help from his wing fingers, the product was applied...









Polly went a wee fly around while the product worked it's magic with the iron fillings...









Polyl didn't have to wait long..









Whilst washing the product from the wheels, Polly sipped on a cold one... perhaps too much of a cold one though...









Iron X... Polly approves.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

This week I will be mostly taking acid


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I jest of course :thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Iron-x Bleading on a Volkswagen Passat, not a real entry for the comp because i forgot to take a pic of the product.
Will take a pic of my gallon iron-x


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

thats very good pic, i do believe its ironX on it, since i know how my product react and look compare to others.. take a pic with your bottle near that same car , on wheels maybe , and you are well in the comp. !


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

here is a sample of TRIX from gordan.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I jest of course :thumb:


I though you Meant Acid Wheels Cleaner....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JD-Cumbria said:


> James may i ask why you are not separating the Wheels and panel photos again this year?


You Certainly Can....

This year we have gone for 3 prizes.

First the £100 cash prize so you can buy what you wish.
Second the 4lt Bottle of Either Iron-X or TR.IX.
Third the T-Shirt.

As such both Panels and Wheels are combined.

Its the Reaction were after, and with panels unlike wheels they wont be covered in brake dust to start with.

Or should'nt Be....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Little Heads Up Folks.

Due to the terrible weather we have been having... well uk anyway.

The Comp Will be extended a further 2 weeks beyond the current deadline.

Will amend thread later but need to shoot of to work now...

Keep the Entries Coming Folks...:thumb:​*


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

james_death said:


> I though you Meant Acid Wheels Cleaner....:lol:


:lol::lol: Nah man, the crazy parrot caper made me do it :lol:


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

james_death said:


> Its the Reaction were after, and with panels unlike wheels they wont be covered in brake dust to start with.
> 
> Or should'nt Be....:lol:


Which is why Panel pictures are more impressive  :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Revised closing date for entries...*

*Closing Date Now Monday 14th May 2012
*​
*Due to all the foul weather here in the UK the comp closing date has been extended as shown above...

Also Please Remember that this is open to all Detailing World Members World Wide...

If You win the Cash Price that will be sent by Paypal..

If you win either of the other prizes they will be shipped to wherever you reside World Wide....

So Just a Reminder of the Comp and prizes ...*
*

Show us your Best Bleeding Pictures...

These Being From Using The Following Products...

CarPro...

Iron-X... TR.IX... Iron-X Paste.

Let Yourself go Wild in the Pursuit of the Best Picture of the Product in Action.

Now Some Will Remember Last Years Competion...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218034

Superb competition that was last Year...:thumb:

Thanks to all that entered.... Please Note You Cannot Submit the pics you Used Last Year....:lol:... Lets try and beat the number of entries this year...

After All it is an even Bigger Prize Fund this Year...

1st... Winner will get REAL MONEY PRIZE= 100 POUNDS !

2nd.. PLACE will receive there choice of Either 4 liters of TRIX or IRON-X.

3rd.. PLACE will win CarPro new coolair T-shirt.

So thats 3 Chances of a Prize..

1st £100 Cash sent by Paypal.

2nd Is Either TR.IX or Iron-X 4lt Container... Your Choice of Product.



















3rd Prize CarPro Coolair T-shirt.










Awesome Prize Fund There...:thumb:

Big Big Thanks to Avi... Mr CarPro Himself.. For Offering a Superb Prize Fund...:thumb:

Now the Nitty Gritty of the Competition Detail's...:wave:

Now This Competition Requires that You Show Any Of The CarPro Products...

Iron-X... TR.IX... or Iron-X Paste in Action....:thumb:

You need to show the CarPro Product packaging in at least One Photo or VIDEO 

This could be the standard retail packaging bottle, the refill pouch or even the 50ml sample bottle.

You Need a Minimum Post Count of 20 to Enter...

Very easy to hit 20 posts so No Newbie Members need to feel left out.

This is Open to All Detailing World Members World Wide....:thumb:

Limit your Photo's to a maximum of 10 and short videos

You are free to change your entry Pictures as often as you wish until the end of the Competition...

However you can only post your pictures in your First Posting... we dont want them scattered over multiple pages please...:thumb:

The Competition Will Run From Today...Monday 2nd of April 2012.... To.... 21.59 GMT U.K... of Monday 14th of May 2012...

Once the deadline has been reached...

6 Pictures will be Chosen...

The 6 Pictures will then be posted for Forum Members to place there vote for which they feel is the best Picture.

The Number of Votes Each Picture Receives... Will Dictate the 3 Prize Order Winners.

Now lets see those Bleeding Pictures of Yours....:lol:*:thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Here's my attempt


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

And some more 




























Not too much contamination on the bodywork but a picture anyway


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Couple of wheel shots from today! Didn't have any great examples but here you are;



















And my favourite one. Which of course I forgot to add the bottle too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Just a reminder, if anyone wishes to add extra pictures to there post can you put them in the original post.

Will make it much easier when we come to select the candidates....:thumb:

Thank you all and keep them coming you Bleeders...:lol:*


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is my attempt


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

My second entry ( if I am allowed ) 






PS.: if you watch it full screen you can see that it didn't damage wheel wax :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one Mindis, as stated you can come back and alter your post or add too no problem but really would appreciate all entries put in there original entry thread... this way there all together and dont get missed.

We will look through all when entry closes but would appreciate any multiple entries or alterations to be done in your original entry threads please people.

Will make the shortlisting easier as we are not looking back and forth to see if they are already chosen...:wall::lol:

Appreciate all the efforts you are going to to have a chance at this great prize selection.....:thumb:

keep them coming and if i get ontop of jobs round the home i might even get some of my pics up just for the heck of it... infact was comparing TR.IX and Iron-X side by side a few days ago....


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I've a picture of iron x in action but I've not put the bottle in with the photo, any way around this? Would love to enter


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> I've a picture of iron x in action but I've not put the bottle in with the photo, any way around this? Would love to enter


PHOTOSHOP! haha :wave:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

james_death said:


> Nice one Mindis, as stated you can come back and alter your post or add too no problem but really would appreciate all entries put in there original entry thread... this way there all together and dont get missed.


Sorry  missed that bit


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> I've a picture of iron x in action but I've not put the bottle in with the photo, any way around this? Would love to enter


Take a picture of Iron-X with the packaging in the shot.

Then submit that picture along with the other pictures you do not have the packaging in shot...:wave:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought I'd have a little go at this 

Doing it's thing










After bleeding all over the floor :lol:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is my attempt, after only a week since last time i washed the car, and also using iron-x.
Guess i have to either brake less or stay below the speed limit 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r58u8b5a25d52bi/2012-05-03 15.31.39-3.jpg
Btw i noticed Sonax doing a Iron-x alternative, we tried it on some cars vs Iron-x at work, and with Iron-X its was spray, wait and rinse, with Sonax it was spray and then wait atleast double that of Iron-x before it turned purple, and we had to redo it again as we tried some iron-x on it after, and it was still really contaminated.
The sonax product also made the paint a bit dull, so after using a 750ml bottle on a half a car, we decided not to order any more of it.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

Mine


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Some great Pics there... You are a bunch of Sick Bleeders.....*


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

My IX arrived today. It's sealed in an eco bag, and that's sealed in another bag...and I can still smell it! THE most vile smelling cleaning product ever! lol.
Can't wait to use it tomorrow!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to it....:thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

As promised...Pictures of my bleedin' wheels :devil:


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

themk2 said:


> As promised...Pictures of my bleedin' wheels :devil:


You forgot to have the iron-x bottle in the pictures :-(


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

MortenDK said:


> You forgot to have the iron-x bottle in the pictures :-(


I know:wall:, the IX is in one of my own spray bottles, but I have the refill pack.
I'm doing the remaining 2 wheels in the morning, so I'll be sure to get the pack in the pic!


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

i tried to do some bleed pics of my alloys, but they just weren't contaminated enough, which is a good thing i suppose


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

lisaclio said:


> i tried to do some bleed pics of my alloys, but they just weren't contaminated enough, which is a good thing i suppose


Yep thats good, but if you have waxed or coated your wheel ontop of any brakedust or similiar Iron-x wont remove it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

lisaclio said:


> i tried to do some bleed pics of my alloys, but they just weren't contaminated enough, which is a good thing i suppose


Just offer to do someone elses.... if they ask what the heck for simply tell them its for a comp and that once done you will seal them... and that then they will be easier for them to clean.... Every Body gets something out of it then....:thumb:


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

themk2 said:


> As promised...Pictures of my bleedin' wheels :devil:





MortenDK said:


> You forgot to have the iron-x bottle in the pictures :-(


Forgot the IX packaging yesterday, so here's the pics (I've done the back 2 wheels today luckily )
First one just the bleeding, second one with a section rinsed off to show the during/after :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:speechles Nice save lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought this was over  

I've done a couple nasty sets of wheels this week but thought this comp ended on the first so no pics lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I thought this was over
> 
> *I've done a couple nasty sets of wheels this week but thought this comp ended on the first so no pics lol*


*

Your too busy sunshine....

The thread was adjusted and date extended to the 14th May....:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=258973

This mainly down to the atrocious weather we have had delaying anyone using it...:wall:

So still a Week yet Dude...:thumb:

I Also made an announcement in the announcement forum...:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262616

*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*When weather stops play....*

*Spare Wheels....










The wheels have already been subjected to some other heavy wheel cleaners before Iron-X applied....



















OOOHH Arty Shot....

Title The WHEEL SCREAM.....:lol:










Even the Wheels shocked at the results... Reminds me of DR WHO 80's Cyber Man....:lol:

Play School through the Window.....:lol:










Wheels be Gone...The Aftermath...








*


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

bleeding wheels


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the freaky face in the wheels!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Love the freaky face in the wheels!


Was trying to get a shot through the wheel to the bottle and dint even notice the face until on the Imac.... that was a few weeks ago.... Only just got round to posting....:wall:










Only wish i had spotted it and positioned to get the bottom of both gates to make an eye lid on both sides....:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:doublesho It's scary enough as it is - al no sleep tonight  :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*The latest ones are good but its this one....*


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

awk.. they all look the same to me lol.. I dont watch dr who.. never have never will


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> awk.. they all look the same to me lol.. I dont watch dr who.. never have never will


*Always have From Birth Till Death...
*





*Now Back on Thread.....:lol:
*


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I bought my first bottle of Trix the other day there, but not used it yet, does it still have the stench of IX or is it more pleasant to work with?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

more citrusy..
still a bit of IX pong.. but definitely better.

did you get the orange spray head? if like me you didn't.. it will die quickly lol.

you get used to IX smell really.. It doesn't bother me in the slightest now..


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

No I don't think it's orange, but I'll check my secret office-based stash of car goodies tomorrow and see.  :lol:

With you on the getting used to IX, it's more for the neighbours and people who talk to me when I'm out doing my hobby. Sometimes the odd old fart comments on the IX erm.. perfume :doublesho :tumbleweed:

Thanks for the reply Craig 

Sorry to go a wee bit OT


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I found that an open bottle of TR.IX at a few feet away smells faintly of oranges but if you put your nose up to it the Iron-X smell of old really does come in strong.

However the New Iron-X the Cherry smells pretty ok close up... either one in use you cannot smell the overpowering odour of old.

*The New Heads on the TR.IX and the Iron-X seam to give a much better spray spread.

I think the Orange is used for just the TR.IX... i stand to be corrected however...:lol:

Makes sense more for the orange smell but as said thats only valid from a distance.

TR.IX and The Iron-X of Old...










The New Cherry Iron-X...








*


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

james_death said:


> Was trying to get a shot through the wheel to the bottle and dint even notice the face until on the Imac.... that was a few weeks ago.... Only just got round to posting....:wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you were one of the competitors , this pic was going to the Final , if not winning !


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Was going to enter today, but nothing came off the wheel :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cquartz said:


> if you were one of the competitors , this pic was going to the Final , if not winning !


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::thumb::lol::lol::lol:

Darn sas and frassin rick rastardly....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Was going to enter today, but nothing came off the wheel :doublesho:doublesho


No Worries Dude.... Run the car for the week dont wash the wheels and put the iron-X on the dirty wheels... you will get a reaction for sure...:thumb:

Oh dont forget to post the pics with the Packaging in shot...:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Just completed a detail on a farm work-horse...

Before...










After...











I'll be discussing Iron X and TR.IX in some detail within the disabled detailing 
thread in the next few days...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

good old soap gel!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoped to have another dabble yesterday before work and had possibility to have a go on a white one...

However.... due to someone trying to break into the house between 2am when i went to bed and the kids waking me at 6 time.... I spent all morning securing the windows and then to work and as soon as back setting to with NEW PIR's....

Must must get a few hours now....:lol:

Keep the Pics Coming Folks...:thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

I Won the last one and promised to show the rest of the van bleeding...

Sorry its taken so long to post but here it is...

















Oh this isnt an entry by the way as i won last year! i think someone else should win this time :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly a bleeder, but the picture of the back from last year was was a true horrific blood fest...:lol::thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My first attempt with Iron X Didn't smell _as_ bad as I was expecting it to.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Natalie said:


> My first attempt with Iron X Didn't smell _as_ bad as I was expecting it to.


You have the latest version there that has been toned down on fragrance and given a more cherry smell...

Thanks for posting and looking Good...:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

james_death said:


> You have the latest version there that has been toned down on fragrance and given a more cherry smell...
> 
> Thanks for posting and looking Good...:thumb:


Get yourself some ironX paste and have a sniff of that:thumb:


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Is iron x paste stronger than spray?


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Not entering the comp but thought I'd just share this pic from a TT wheel that I did a couple of weeks back, this is just Iron-X (new Cherry version)


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Mindis said:


> Is iron x paste stronger than spray?


Not sure as I haven't tested mine yet, think its proberly the same strength as the spray but has longer dwell time due to it being a thicker consistency.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I Have the Paste, the Soap the TR.IX and the Original well first improved version of Iron-X and the latest Cherry one...:thumb:

Keep the pics coming Folks, This weekend the last before the Comp closes...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just managed to get the white fiesta done before leaving for work now....

3 Hours, and not much on it contamination wise having done just under 3k Miles.

Tried out the CarPro Medium Clay also on it...


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Heres mine!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*LAST WEEKEND FOR COMP ENTRYS...

Closing date...

MONDAY 14th MAY...​*
*Bring Them On....​*













































*Good Luck One & All​*


----------



## Duf (May 11, 2012)

Since i didn't know about this competition, i didn't took a picture with the bottle on it. Thought i would share this anyway










@james_death: good idea, took one of the spare wheel with the bottle on it 










Will try to get my post count up to 20 also


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Duf*.... that is fantastic... Really man get a pic with it on, say your wheels with packaging in shot and post that pic along with the one you have done already to count and get welcoming other new members to get your post count upto 20 and you will have full filled the comp criteria....

Come on Man hope you read this in time comp does not close until Monday Midnight...

Cant send you PM as you wont be able to read it until 10 posts...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Dont Forget this Comp Closes Midnight Monday The 14th...

If you have pics get them posted if you dont have pics go take some...​*


----------



## Duf (May 11, 2012)

Edited my post with an extra picture


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

I ran out in the rain today just to get these pics to enter the comp, so please excuse the fact its not the best after photo, but the bleeding is lovely!

I have forgot to get the bottle in the first pictures but i remember for the last one, due to it raining! 
Before -










During



















After










Thanks!


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Updated my post #107 with another pic :thumb:


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Quick Question, Can you still enter tomorrow? if so i will try (if its not raining) to do another wheel and get some better pictures!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Irox X doing it's magic first hit start and finish


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

added more pics to post #47 
not the best reactions i've ever had.. but its the only cars I've had in this week that reacted more than a tiny bit lol (sorry.. my entry is rather porsche heavy now :lol

will see if theres a chance to get some last minute ones tomorrow before closing time.


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

I figure i'd just sneak a last minute entry into the hat......

I like the purple trail on the second snap..... very sinister & blood like...



















Some great efforts here, best of luck everyone!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jordy Kuga said:


> Quick Question, Can you still enter tomorrow? if so i will try (if its not raining) to do another wheel and get some better pictures!


Yes comp closes at 23.59 Monday...:thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

james_death said:


> Certainly a bleeder, but the picture of the back from last year was was a true horrific blood fest...:lol::thumb:


I know i was a little dissapointed i must admit must be because im cleaning them now :lol:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Hi James,

I took these 2 shots at the weekend whilst doing this detail...........

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264756

Impressive bleeding. 



















Cheers
Matt


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

JasonH20URF said:


> I know i was a little dissapointed i must admit must be because im cleaning them now :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Anyone with any pics better get them up by 23.59 Today the 14th May 2012...:thumb:*


----------



## Tunst (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Thank You All For Your Superb Entries.
Competition Now Closed.​*


----------



## xboxman02 (Mar 14, 2011)

james_death said:


> *Thank You All For Your Superb Entries.
> Competition Now Closed.​*


posted at 5:07am!!! do you ever sleep??


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

xboxman02 said:


> posted at 5:07am!!! do you ever sleep??


Odd hour each day....:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*This is Hard Short Listing This....:wall:

I came out at 13....:lol:

Avi Needs to pic his also... so this is going to be a very tough call....:wall:

Thanks again everyone for your entries....:thumb:​*


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your hard work taking these pics...!!!!
as James said now its the hard work choosing , lets see now....


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Some quality pictures in this thread. Hard to pick a winner I bet!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Getting there, nearly have it down to the final 6 for voting....:lol:​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok the Final Six For Poll Voting Have Been Selected.

Man That was so Hard....

Just Awaiting Clearance for the Poll to Go Live Now...

Thank you all so so much for such stunning Entries.​*


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Poll is Now Live.....:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265364​*


----------

